# Plans for the week ahead



## Silver (9/3/15)

Good morning fellow vapers!




I thought I would start a thread where we discuss what our vaping plans are for the week ahead.

I've been so busy the past few weeks with work that my vaping has been on maintenance mode. I am hoping this will change soon as my busy period calms down a bit.

This week I am planning on just a few modest things:

I need to improve the wicking on my Lemo. I really like the tank size and the flavour I get but occasionally still the odd dry hit during a longer puff. I will try a few new things and wicking materials
I need to rebuild the coil in my "Blackbird" Reo. The paracoil in there snapped in half. Lol
I want to get another juice review out. Almost there but this one is taking time 
What are your plans on the vaping front for the week ahead?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (9/3/15)

I need to order some e-juice, running dangerously low.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (9/3/15)

Sleep work vape sleep work vape umm am i forgetting anything? O yes watch some more youtube while i zzzz

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (9/3/15)

The usual: Fill or switch juice bottles in my Reos. Insert fresh batteries when needed. Maybe a dry burn or two.

Waiting for: BF Marquis from VapeClub, Nicoticket Sure Bert joose, mechanical Woodvils to go on sale.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (9/3/15)

this week hopefully get a mini device.
do a few more builds on the billow if time allows
and just vape on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/15)

Waiting for Thor to come back... 
Ordering some e-liquids...
Trying the pancake wicking method on Jaco's Kayfun Mini...
and a lot of vaping...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scorocket22 (9/3/15)

My week : Build coils and wick them for better airflow on my Plume Veil. Also going to try rebuilding or at least rewicking my Atlantis coils that I've replaced. Oh and like always try come up with new juice mixes 

Hope you all have a good week!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (9/3/15)

Still need to find dielectric grease and fix my reo, it's been sitting unused cause I just can't get enough power out of it even after a soapy hot water bath and scrubbing. Also really want a nice mouth to lung RTA for at work, I've now cracked all 3 tanks on my rose and for some reason the flavour has deteriorated. I've been using the Goblin but the clouds are just too much for indoor vaping. So need to choose between kayfun, orchid or lemo drop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudSurfer (9/3/15)

1:New wick in my lemo.
2: Get more Juice
3: Hot box my car
4: Hot box the meeting room atleast once.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan (9/3/15)

plans for this week....

go and pick up my 18650 charger so that i can start using all of my devices
do a few rebuilds 
stock up on some wire, wick and get a decent vape box (my new box is now to small again)

get myself a travel vape bag and decide on what gear i wanna take down to ct with me (so far its the reo mini, subtank mini and itsick 50w and maybe a few drippers)

arrange a mini meet vape in cape town

VAPE UP THAT MOUnTAIN !!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/15)

My plan for this week is to send my parcel of goodies sitting in my US Post Box to myself in the good old RSA! 

So much of good stuff in the parcel! 

Also I plan to tidy my vape desk and put away or giveaway unused stuff on Rob's Ramblings to make way for the new stuff coming!

Also think of something to say on Rob's Ramblings. Also learn some more shortcuts on my Macbook Pro... Also try and test some more juices... Oh yes and polish some brass bullet buttons with Brasso!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (9/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Waiting for Thor to come back...



Shame, you and Jane Foster both....you poor things

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Shame, you and Jane Foster both....you poor things



Bwahahahahaha best reply ever!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (9/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Bwahahahahaha best reply ever!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (9/3/15)

Waiting for my IPV mini to arrive from @KieranD hopefully on Thursday, along with a Subtank mini & 18650 battery.
Once received i'll hopefully be venturing into subohming for the 1st time.
Needless to say, this is one of the longest weeks EVER!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/15)

So amazing to read everyone's plans. Thanks for posting. 

What i find so interesting is that it doesnt matter where we are in our vaping journey, we are all chasing something more, something better, something more powerful or something that makes things better for us. 

March on forward people! Progress...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (9/3/15)

Gambit said:


> Still need to find dielectric grease and fix my reo, it's been sitting unused cause I just can't get enough power out of it even after a soapy hot water bath and scrubbing. Also really want a nice mouth to lung RTA for at work, I've now cracked all 3 tanks on my rose and for some reason the flavour has deteriorated. I've been using the Goblin but the clouds are just too much for indoor vaping. So need to choose between kayfun, orchid or lemo drop.



Sorry to hear @Gambit. Wonder why. Do you think dielectric grease will improve the performance dramatically? What about a new battery? 

I know what you mean for a tank when at the desk indoors. I am liking the Lemo a lot because of its large tank capacity and good flavour. But am still struggling a bit to get the wicking right. I will persevere.


----------



## Silver (9/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> plans for this week....
> 
> go and pick up my 18650 charger so that i can start using all of my devices
> do a few rebuilds
> ...



Awesome plans @shaunnadan !
Please take a picture when you vape at the top of the mountain. 
What juice will you be vaping up there? That needs to be planned too!


----------



## Silver (9/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> My plan for this week is to send my parcel of goodies sitting in my US Post Box to myself in the good old RSA!
> 
> So much of good stuff in the parcel!
> 
> ...



Lol @Rob Fisher - i cant imagine whats in that parcel!
As for Robs Ramblings, why dont you give us a clip on two or three menthol juices and how they compare to Tropical Ice. I know the outcome, but would be interested to hear what you taste in the others and why Tropical Ice is different. Just a suggestion...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher - i cant imagine whats in that parcel!
> As for Robs Ramblings, why dont you give us a clip on two or three menthol juices and how they compare to Tropical Ice. I know the outcome, but would be interested to hear what you taste in the others and why Tropical Ice is different. Just a suggestion...



Thanks HI HO that's a really good one! Added to my list of subjects for RR!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (9/3/15)

I got some good advice from Alex earlier, I'm going to try sanding the battery terminals and the contact on the reo with a bit of water paper. I think I probably should've been applying the nolax\ grease more regularly and those black marks are causing a bad contact. Good to know about the lemo, I think it's going to be either the lemo drop or one of kimbo's kayfuns.


----------



## Ollie (9/3/15)

My plans are to see how to go about building a box mod... Something ive been wanting to do for a while!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (9/3/15)

Day 1:chaffeur the bosses bosses boss 
Day 2:recover
Day 3:fly to east london
Day4+5: work in east london
Hopefully vape in between.
Got a roll of 26g and love 28g...26 is just so slow on ramp up.
Sad panda...no more east london juicy joes 
Day 6: unpack,chill...go to the beach

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/3/15)

- Rebuild my month old coil in the Odin

- Decide what regulated device to buy next (needs to be portable and able to run 40w or higher)

- Accept the fact that I'm down to my last 6ml of Raz Cup 

- Sell some no longer used vape gear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/3/15)

Gambit said:


> I got some good advice from Alex earlier, I'm going to try sanding the battery terminals and the contact on the reo with a bit of water paper. I think I probably should've been applying the nolax\ grease more regularly and those black marks are causing a bad contact. Good to know about the lemo, I think it's going to be either the lemo drop or one of kimbo's kayfuns.



If you do sand them use P800 then P1200 grit paper and brasso afterward, an earbud with some brasso on usually does the trick. You want to get a nice shiny finish in the battery terminal. If the finish is a bit dull it just pits and builds up dirt even faster. Check the contact point of your firing pin as well and make sure that is squeaky clean. Get into the 510 connection and give that a good clean too, the reo as well as the atty. The last thing to check is if the nipple the feed tube pops onto is tight, that holds the firing pin to the 510 pin and is the conduit for your positive current. If its a bit loose you might be losing a bit of power through there.

Hope you get it sorted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/3/15)

Oh and my plans for the week. 

I need to rebuild everything. If I get a chance to do it is another story all together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (9/3/15)

@Humbolt I know what you mean  !!!


----------



## stevie g (9/3/15)

I need to widen bores and taper ends on drip tips that came wth my aqua clone to fit on my other atties.


----------



## stevie g (9/3/15)

i read that a thin layer of any lubricant ie silicone paste, vaseline or dielectric grease etc will allow a more complete connection and negated arcing to an extent. Buy thin layer wipe on wipe off.


----------



## Silver (10/3/15)

@Gambit, just so you know, i was under the impression that the new Reo Gold firing pins (as part of the sub ohm kitted Reos) are *not* meant to be sanded. Just make sure before you do that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/3/15)

Silver said:


> @Gambit, just so you know, i was under the impression that the new Reo Gold firing pins (as part of the sub ohm kitted Reos) are *not* meant to be sanded. Just make sure before you do that.



That is correct but they do need to be cleaned, if the battery has carbon build up and is pitting the firing pin is probably suffering from a bit of carbon build up to. Sanding it will strip off the gold plating so my go to is brasso on an earbud. I have no doubt that this will eventually take the gold plating off to, but only after a long while. 

Thanks for bringing that up @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (10/3/15)

The canoe from FT arrived and i will hopefully have my smurfs today


----------



## Silver (10/3/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> That is correct but they do need to be cleaned, if the battery has carbon build up and is pitting the firing pin is probably suffering from a bit of carbon build up to. Sanding it will strip off the gold plating so my go to is brasso on an earbud. I have no doubt that this will eventually take the gold plating off to, but only after a long while.
> 
> Thanks for bringing that up @Silver



Thanks @Gazzacpt 
I sometimes rub my firing pin with a white eraser
I also have occasionally taken an earbud with some of that contact cleaner spray and just wiped it a bit.
Hard to see the firing pin properly, but mine do not look pitted at this stage
Then again, I am not going below about 0.5 ohms, so not using too much power.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

Right - its Monday morning and I don't feel like doing work right now 

Here are my vape plans for this week

Thumper needs more power - I was trying something with a new 28g coil in my Blackbird setup. I did it @Yiannaki style, blowtorch and all. The vape is smooth and crisp - but needs more power and throat hit. I need to return to the thumper I know. Even Yiannaki will attest to the calmer vape - which he tried yesterday.
Juice Review - I need to continue making notes on the juice I am reviewing now - and hopefully I can wrap that review up this week - the review queue has filled up and at the rate I am going, it will take me about a year to finish reviewing what I would like to 
Recoil the Nuppin - the coil in there has been in for quite a while. I feel like making it a little bit more powerful and experimenting a lung hit in it with a diluted down tobacco juice...
I think I will leave it there. There are so many other things on the vape "To Do" list but they will have to wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/3/15)

Now while you in lazy mode @Silver , kindly explain "Thumper" for me?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

johan said:


> Now while you in lazy mode @Silver , kindly explain "Thumper" for me?



Aah - sorry @johan

Thumper is my Reo Grand with the Black door. It has 18 mg Blackbird in it most of the time.
Its my device that gives me a nice thump whenever I need it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (30/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thumper



You know this bunny's name is Thumper?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (30/3/15)

Silver said:


> Aah - sorry @johan
> 
> Thumper is my Reo Grand with the Black door. It has 18 mg Blackbird in it most of the time.
> Its my device that gives me a nice thump whenever I need it.



Thanks, I thought it was some super duper new coil style .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/15)

My week will be off to a slow start and maybe a frenzy at the end of the week if the Nuppins arrive in Florida today and I get them to ship them off by courier today!

Also on the agenda is to build coils and wicks on the new Derringers and continue my newly found dripper experience.

Finalise the look and feel of the engraving of Camila's door with @hands.

Finalise engraving of some REO buttons with @hands! I so love the button he did for Avril... Lily, Kiera and old Avril all want one too now!

Do one or two Rob's ramblings when I think of something to say.

Oh yes! Find a small chuck for my Dremel and start opening holes in my Hornets!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## yuganp (30/3/15)

I need to do a full clean on my reo's.

After seeing the difference that a little grease on the battery that I got at the MVC meet does, I now need to clean all the contacts and batteries and apply the grease.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

kimbo said:


> You know this bunny's name is Thumper?
> 
> View attachment 24094



Lol @kimbo - I know what you mean

But my thumper is more like this:

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver (1/4/15)

Item 1 on my list has been completed.

*Thumper is back!! Rough and rocking. Vicious and delicious!!!*

Built my trusty 30g paracoil setup. 5 double wraps around 1.8mm. 0.63 ohms. Coil high up.

Mmm... It's lovely. Crisp yet strong. It's so good to be back again. Blackbird juice is legendary for this palate!




The coil is nothing too special or too neat. I straightened the wire in the drill before wrapping. Wraps are reasonably close but it's not the neatest. I wicked with organic cotton. My favorite for the tobaccoes.

Say hi to thumper

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/4/15)

@Yiannaki , its kicking like never before.
I am writing the specs of this coil down and keeping it safe with the photo
This is my Blackbird setup, let me not lead myself astray again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/15)

Silver said:


> *Thumper is back!! Rough and rocking. Vicious and delicious!!!*


Lol, those are great words. Could apply to so many things. Not many would think to coils!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (1/4/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, those are great words. Could apply to so many things. Not many would think to coils!





And now shared for all to see

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

Lol @free3dom 

On the topic of thumper - its the next morning and i am pleased to report that thumper is still..... Thumping 

I usually do not go near any hardcore big throat hit setups first thing in the morning. Usually its my Evod1 to ease me into the day with my morning coffee. 

But this morning i couldnt resist just a quick toot or two. Glorious. 

Have i mentioned that Blackbird is just so good 
Down to my last two bottles of 18mg. I better start planning replenishments now - otherwise i will have a Code Red like Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/4/15)

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki , its kicking like never before.
> I am writing the specs of this coil down and keeping it safe with the photo
> This is my Blackbird setup, let me not lead myself astray again



Nice work @Silver and congrats for hitting one of the milestones for the week!  

If you say its kicking like never before, then i am scared to try this one  Im sure the throat hit is monstrous!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice work @Silver and congrats for hitting one of the milestones for the week!
> 
> If you say its kicking like never before, then i am scared to try this one  Im sure the throat hit is monstrous!



Indeed it is. I will keep this coil in and put in a fesh battery before I see you next - i want you to try it!

And all those hardcore 24g 0.1 ohm whatever massive cloud blower junkies - you need to try this. You will be humbled by 30g wire  grin

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (2/4/15)

Silver said:


> On the topic of thumper - its the next morning and i am pleased to report that thumper is still..... Thumping


Have you emptied your bladder yet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (2/4/15)

Silver said:


> On the topic of thumper - its the next morning and i am pleased to report that thumper is still..... Thumping





Andre said:


> Have you emptied your bladder yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

Andre said:


> Have you emptied your bladder yet



@Andre - not sure I understand you on this one
Lol, maybe I'm slow today...


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)

Silver said:


> @Andre - not sure I understand you on this one
> Lol, maybe I'm slow today...



Hehehe I wanted to ask too but didn't want to look doff!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (2/4/15)

Silver said:


> @Andre - not sure I understand you on this one
> Lol, maybe I'm slow today...





Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe I wanted to ask too but didn't want to look doff!


Nocturnal/morning thumper tumescence.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

Lol @Andre - that is classic

Lets just say - yes, I did empty my bladder first!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (2/4/15)

I need to make use of all my DIY stuff I bought and start mixing up a storm before I run out of e-liquid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (6/4/15)

So here's what I mixed up. Pardon the empty syringe wrappers and the lunch that my darling wife decided to serve while mixing (on my workspace initially).

Also, the fake liqua bottle are what I mixed them into seeing as vendors are out of stock and those where R10 each. All mixes are 6mg nicotine and 65VG/35PG.

Took a shot at @Rob Fisher Tropical Ice as well with 10% Coconut flavour and 10 drops Koolada in a 10ml bottle. Also got them in my boot now for the 2nd day with @shaunnadan "boot steeping" tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Good going @Ashley A , you are set for the week!


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Silver said:


> Right - its Monday morning and I don't feel like doing work right now
> 
> Here are my vape plans for this week
> 
> ...



So how did I do this week?
2 out of 3. 
Thumper is gorgeous and thumping hard. 
I did the review of unflavoured
But the Nuppin did not get new coils and I did not experiment with a tobacco juice

Next week will be a busy week for me on the work front so vaping will go into maintenance mode.


----------



## CloudSurfer (13/4/15)

Recoiled my lemo Vape me some suicide bunny madrina coupled with a few back up battery's and a zna 50 Vape up the office 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudSurfer (16/4/15)

Convert little bro to Vaping. Started on sat with getting him a 30watt I stick a kangertech geni tank mini one of my Magmas and my Lemo yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/15)

The plans for the rest of the week... go fishing tomorrow... get over this stinking flu so I can test some more juices...

But at least the tanks for testing are all cleaned and ready... Nautilus, Nautilus Mini, 2 x Atlantis, Silverplay, Lemo 2, Subtank Mini!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (22/4/15)

plans for the week ... little as possible maybe try and get a build done on the Lemo2 ... Friday to the farm for a bachelors weekend  

OH , and buy lots of Essenciales

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/15)

All put together ready for the taste fest coming up in a day or two!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

